# a project on linux - need suggestion



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi digitians 

I need to submit something as my in-house project (second year, comp engg). I was thinking about creating a basic distro .. using the guidelines available on internet especially linuxfromscratch.com .. but that seems to be a time taking process.

Can any digitian suggest me something ( i wish to work on linux platform) that can be accomplished in a time span of 4 - 6 weeks max.

I will be highly obliged.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 29, 2010)

do some proj in python for web applications


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

You can "create a Linux distro" using remastersys (Ubuntu). Heck try to pose it as more impressive by stating "My own Operating System". Will get teachers impressed in no time  (actually in my college teachers and students were impressed since some certain seniors created their "own" "new" "OS"  )

Personally, I would suggest PHP-MySQL based project. Easy to work with and good result and would not be show pony as above.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 29, 2010)

well.. linux from scratch is not a show-ware ... its not that easy either .. 
I tried doing it and got stuck with build errors.. now removing those errors is seriously going to take time .. this is why I am here asking for ideas ... (less time consuming ones).

PHP/MySQL .. I don't have any expertise on this platform .. so its gonna be my last resort.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 29, 2010)

^^buy project dude

visit
ncct.in

hope it helps...one og my fren got proj ther...jus try if u want..they give 3day training also

all the best


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 5, 2010)

@ gopi 
thats not what I have in mind ...

things ranging from creating graphical frontends for command line utilities to a remote desktop assistance utility are hovering in my head.. things are possible .. but the time limit is the only problem I have to overcome.

Help me out !!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

Why dont you go for Suse Studio - a web UI to create your own opensuse project which after completion can be downloaded as a full fledged os. Its free to register and use. you can see details of Suse studio here  .Visit SuseStudio site to register and go.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 17, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> @ gopi
> thats not what I have in mind ...
> 
> things ranging from creating graphical frontends for command line utilities to a remote desktop assistance utility are hovering in my head.. things are possible .. but the time limit is the only problem I have to overcome.
> ...



well said. the programming environment in linux is not as user friendly as in windows, compare programming is visual studio in windows VS programming with the command-line based GCC compiler in linux. Also in linux, we have to include the obj & lib files in the compile line each time we compile the program. So a graphical front end for GCC would be very useful.


----------



## vaithy (May 17, 2010)

Our own Indian Manipur boy's Anjuta  or cambas can be attempted


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 20, 2010)

Well thanks for your response guys ... I have opted for a Remote desktop assistance / access utility .. 

a rather simple one .. so that i am able to complete it in two months.. I am using Qt for the job .. lets see what I am capable of


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> well said. the programming environment in linux is not as user friendly as in windows, compare programming is visual studio in windows VS programming with the command-line based GCC compiler in linux. Also in linux, we have to include the obj & lib files in the compile line each time we compile the program. So a graphical front end for GCC would be very useful.


Looks like you haven't heard of Eclipse, NetBeans, Qt and the likes.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 22, 2010)

a project on "penetration testing" would be good if you like and you cant do it better in windows  Backtrack rocks !!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 23, 2010)

ico said:


> Looks like you haven't heard of Eclipse, NetBeans, Qt and the likes.



and to add anjuta, kdevelop............ and he seems completely misinformed , there is no need to link obj files with lib files----- these things are of ancient past , yet used even now, they have there own benefits.........


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 23, 2010)

i was looking for something for my electric society seminar"Resonance" and i got Electric and Qucs right here in my Ubuntu and i was delighted to see such an easy environment to simulate small circuits to microprocessors using them. i found Pspice in windows as well but Qucs looks more promising, easy and open source.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 25, 2010)

The world is moving on to mobile devices. Why not make something that runs on Android? I'm sure it would be something no one in your college would have thought of!!


----------



## vaibhavkaushal123 (Aug 29, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> Hi digitians
> 
> I need to submit something as my in-house project (second year, comp engg). I was thinking about creating a basic distro .. using the guidelines available on internet especially linuxfromscratch.com .. but that seems to be a time taking process.
> 
> ...



Do you really think that a Linux Distro can be considered a MINI project? I dont think that at least. However, I think that you can try for creating a small QT application which can be used to read data from a MYSQL table and display it. It will be interesting and a learning process. With the excessive help available from all direction, it wont be too tough either.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 4, 2010)

are you allowed to use VMs for ur project?
why dont u attempt to create a linux cluster using Red Hat Cluster Suite. Use Cent OS which is a build of Red Hat.
U will need 3 VMs for the same ... 2 for a two node cluster and 1 for a common storage. For project purposes u can use manual fencing (though there will be 100 docs on the net suggesting its not supported)
if u use Suse enterprise, u can use heartbeat also.
i m not sure whether it will be easy for you to study and do this between studying ur other subjects ... but trust me if u can understand this concept well u have a good chance of getting into a good job n impress ur interviewer ..


----------



## iinfi (Sep 4, 2010)

ahh jus realised the guy wud be in 3rd year now .. 
sry for bumping up an old post .


----------

